# Moldy eggs?



## Squirt&crush (Jun 30, 2017)

I have a question i have eggs that started growing mold on them but for sure i knw three of them have turtles in them because two of them at one point broke trough the shell with there little foot but the eggs closed back up and hasnt hatched but now im questioning if there alive ?? I also have gnats in my incubator could it be there dead and "the flys are taking them away"? I have another thats pretty cracked and i can see the turtle but hasnt hatched out its been about a week and a half but nothing is this normal?


----------



## tortdad (Jul 1, 2017)

Squirt&crush said:


> I have a question i have eggs that started growing mold on them but for sure i knw three of them have turtles in them because two of them at one point broke trough the shell with there little foot but the eggs closed back up and hasnt hatched but now im questioning if there alive ?? I also have gnats in my incubator could it be there dead and "the flys are taking them away"? I have another thats pretty cracked and i can see the turtle but hasnt hatched out its been about a week and a half but nothing is this normal?


I don't know anything about hatching eggs but you'd probably get a better response if you started a new thread and showed pictures. Tell us all about your incubator, temps, humidity and all other things related.


----------

